# 54L fish tank, what would you put in it ?



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

so as you can see from my signature, i rather like fish, and i have got another fish tank - 54L - what would you put in it ?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Snails, many snails


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Snails, many snails


if you mean, aquatic snails, i have hundreds of them in my 60L tank, and if you mean, land snails i have just sold 20+, they are fun for a bit but get a bit boring after a while, SORRY SNAIL LOVERS!


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

2 foot ish right?
erm i would put 

zebra danio's 
cherry barb
common rams (or balloon/long fin rams if you can get them)
pearl danio's
few rainbow tetra?
and maybe an l plec or bristle nose?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Corydoras, and neon tetras with lolts of live plants


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a tank that size, planning on having Neon or Glowlight Tetras (havent decided yet), Harlequin Rasboras, a couple of small Corys and possibly a couple of Guppies.

Thats if i can figure out what the mystry illness is thats wiping out all my Rasboras :bash:

Just got a few snails & live plants & the 3 remaining Rasboras at the moment


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok thanks, im thinking about just one or two green spotted puffers? what u reckon?


----------



## Gutted2BLeaving (Jul 6, 2009)

The tank is yours as is the choice of what you opt to put in it. From a personal prospective I would go down the route of making it a planted tank with some cherry shrimps, and a shoal of equally peaceful rasbora's or tet's, but that's just me.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Gutted2BLeaving said:


> The tank is yours as is the choice of what you opt to put in it. From a personal prospective I would go down the route of making it a planted tank with some cherry shrimps, and a shoal of equally peaceful rasbora's or tet's, but that's just me.


at the moment in using it as a guppy fry tank  its just when they are big enough not to be eaten i can put them in the main tank


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Green spotted puffers will need brackish water, i think that's correct?, keeping 2 may cause some serious aggression and plants are a pain to keep alive in salt water.

Depending on what species you actually opt for they can get to 6 inches which really is to big for a 54l tank.

How about a couple of dwarf puffers, stay much smaller, normal freshwater and as long as there is sufficient plant life to detract line of site between them, they should be fine cohabiting.


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

Even with a small tank you have still got a good selection of different set ups as previously suggested, you could look at a pair of dwarf cichlids. A small community set up with dwarf gourami or small tetra or for something a little different you could try killifish. hope this helps.


----------



## suprasonic (Nov 30, 2009)

if you want to go brackish how about a f8 puffer with some bumblebee gobys


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

all good ideas thanks


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Endler's? tetras? shrimp?


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Clown loaches! But if i had a bigger tank it would have to be Oscars, i love them:2thumb:


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Galaxy rasboras
Cory's
Cherry shrimp
Bolivian Rams
Dwarf gourami
Siamese fighter
Figure 8 puffer
Not all in together obviously but a lot are good as a solitary "centre piece" as opposed to a large community set up.
Although Galaxies and Corys would look ace in decent numbers.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

axoemz said:


> Clown loaches! But if i had a bigger tank it would have to be Oscars, i love them:2thumb:


Clown loach? In 54 litres? ROFL


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

strictly_scales said:


> Clown loach? In 54 litres? ROFL


imagine a shoal of fully grown clown loaches in a 54L tank  haha


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

hedgehog738 said:


> imagine a shoal of fully grown clown loaches in a 54L tank  haha


Yea, whilst going down that line, you may as well cram a Flowerhorn and an Arrowana in there...

In all seriousness though, I would go for a mini Amazon Tank, with plenty of live swords and bog wood, a pair of Apisto's, a Bristlenose, a small gang of Cory's and a small shoal of Tetra... That would make for a nice little display tank.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

well this tank is now being used as a fry holding tank, theres 49 little guppies in there at the moment!


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

tiger oscar


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

monkey26031985 said:


> tiger oscar


 
Christ there are some idiots posting on here! 

An oscar should grow to 16" long!


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Luca Brasi said:


> Christ there are some idiots posting on here!
> 
> An oscar should grow to 16" long!


a tiger oscar could go in,

just have no where to swim. a great idea!


----------

